# Using Infrared on MacBook Pro



## macozsx (Jan 15, 2007)

Am new to Mac  and my new macbook pro appears to have an infrared port, but I have been unable to send photos from my mobile camera (Sony-Ericsson) to it. 
How do I activate the infrared on the mac? Thx


----------



## bobw (Jan 16, 2007)

Infrared only works for remote controls such as the apple remote.


----------



## ora (Jan 16, 2007)

For fiel transfer from the phone, use bluetooth instead.


----------



## macozsx (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks. But my phone does not have bluetooth.


----------



## macozsx (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks for your replies. Looks as if I shall have to use the old Dell laptop, which has built-in infrared with which I CAN download the photos.


----------



## Yesurbius (Jan 16, 2007)

The Macbook has Infrared support, but its merely a receiver, much like that on your DVD player.    IRDA, the infrared protocol for exchanging data is not implemented on the MacBook.  IRDA has a number of security concerns associated with it, and is considered an archaic protocol these days, being replaced by wireless protocols, such as Wi-Fi and Bluetooth.  

I wouldn't blame Apple for not have IRDA support - what you are asking is much the same as asking why your printer (which has a parallel port only) will not connect to your Dell Laptop, which only has USB.  The simple answer is that one is much more advanced than the other.  There are a lot of things that you don't find on laptops these days that were once there.   3 1/2 inch floppy?  Serial/Paralell Ports?  AA Batteries (heheh)

I suggest you get a new phone


----------

